# not too long now!!!!!!



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

some 30 months ago myself and my hubby and our 2 children aged 4 and 7 sent off the paperwork to immigrate to canada!!! we received the go ahead last week to attend our medicals urrrgh not looking forward to having blood took!!! weeeeheyyy at last!!!!!!!! 
it has been quite stresssfull and q alot of work getting references and everything together but hopefully it'll be worth it in the end!! we're q lucky in so far as we have my brother ,wife & 2 kiddies over there living in edmonton alberta. we're hoping to be going nxt summer(2009) enjoy a couple of months sunshine before these "awful" !!! temperatures kick in!!!!! my brother is getting my hubby a job working with him, i am n.n.e.b ((NANNY, CLASSROOM ASSS) and i'm sure that i read once that with us going in as FEDERAL SKILLED WORKER(my husband being main applicant) that i wouldn't be able to work for 9 months, has anybody heard this before?????? its quite weird as my little boy will have been at full time school for 12 months then when we get to can he'll only be starting kindergarten a couple of hours a day!!!!! any way if anyone has any questions (we'v picked up q alot of infover the last 3yrs and have been to vancouver island jasper, banff , prince george kelowna and edmonton) or comments feel free !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

hi .....

Its so nice to see you are moving within 30 months time frame. I did send my papers back in Sep 06 and these days sending papers for my twins who born after submission of application to Canada and now they are also 2 years old . 

I do have family members living in Missisissaga and Toronto for years and hopefully if ever got a chance to live in Canada I be able to get a job after landing . 

I only concern with the severe and savage weather of Ca which thrils me as with two little kids how I will manage to face stormy, snowy and coolest winds 

Anyway very very best wishes to you and I hope you will enjoy Ca for ever.


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*Information please !!!!*

[



Hello,

My name is Ray, I have been in the queue for 24 months and have just recieved the paperwork to fill out for police checks etc. The question I would like to ask is how do I go about proving my English? I am born and breed English 43 years, I am a directors chef and work for in London in the city. They say that I need to prove my english, does this mean that I will have to take the English Test? I really dread this as I am dyslexic and they don't take this in to consdieration. How did your husband go about this. was it with his O or A levels? I have only got trade certs that will help me get into the country?

I would be very grateful for any help you could give me on this matter. I am taking my wife and daughter on the skilled worker paper.

Good luck with everything, and hope to hear from you soon.

REGARDS,

Ray

















QUOTE=pittysplace;70030]some 30 months ago myself and my hubby and our 2 children aged 4 and 7 sent off the paperwork to immigrate to canada!!! we received the go ahead last week to attend our medicals urrrgh not looking forward to having blood took!!! weeeeheyyy at last!!!!!!!! 
it has been quite stresssfull and q alot of work getting references and everything together but hopefully it'll be worth it in the end!! we're q lucky in so far as we have my brother ,wife & 2 kiddies over there living in edmonton alberta. we're hoping to be going nxt summer(2009) enjoy a couple of months sunshine before these "awful" !!! temperatures kick in!!!!! my brother is getting my hubby a job working with him, i am n.n.e.b ((NANNY, CLASSROOM ASSS) and i'm sure that i read once that with us going in as FEDERAL SKILLED WORKER(my husband being main applicant) that i wouldn't be able to work for 9 months, has anybody heard this before?????? its quite weird as my little boy will have been at full time school for 12 months then when we get to can he'll only be starting kindergarten a couple of hours a day!!!!! any way if anyone has any questions (we'v picked up q alot of infover the last 3yrs and have been to vancouver island jasper, banff , prince george kelowna and edmonton) or comments feel free !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

That seems silly, you would think the fact you was born in England, have a British passport and filled in forms in English, that it is pretty obvious you are fluent in English!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

dalaney said:


> That seems silly, you would think the fact you was born in England, have a British passport and filled in forms in English, that it is pretty obvious you are fluent in English!!!!!!!!!!


that is silly! it's weird!


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

dj6246 said:


> that is silly! it's weird!


Yes, I know but I need help on this to fill the forms in, do you know who could help me find out how to prove this?


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

EDWARDTHE CHEF said:


> Yes, I know but I need help on this to fill the forms in, do you know who could help me find out how to prove this?


I suggest you have your doctor write a note stating that you have dyslexia. It is unfair that they are be making it difficult for you. Good luck.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

pittysplace said:


> some 30 months ago myself and my hubby and our 2 children aged 4 and 7 sent off the paperwork to immigrate to canada!!! we received the go ahead last week to attend our medicals urrrgh not looking forward to having blood took!!! weeeeheyyy at last!!!!!!!!
> it has been quite stresssfull and q alot of work getting references and everything together but hopefully it'll be worth it in the end!! we're q lucky in so far as we have my brother ,wife & 2 kiddies over there living in edmonton alberta. we're hoping to be going nxt summer(2009) enjoy a couple of months sunshine before these "awful" !!! temperatures kick in!!!!! my brother is getting my hubby a job working with him, i am n.n.e.b ((NANNY, CLASSROOM ASSS) and i'm sure that i read once that with us going in as FEDERAL SKILLED WORKER(my husband being main applicant) that i wouldn't be able to work for 9 months, has anybody heard this before?????? its quite weird as my little boy will have been at full time school for 12 months then when we get to can he'll only be starting kindergarten a couple of hours a day!!!!! any way if anyone has any questions (we'v picked up q alot of infover the last 3yrs and have been to vancouver island jasper, banff , prince george kelowna and edmonton) or comments feel free !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great news, good luck with the move. 
Not heard of FEDERAL skilled worker, if you and hubby applied under the skilled worker category, then you should all get visas in your passports, which entitles you to become permanent residents when you arrive. If so you will be able to work, straight away once you get your SI numbers.
We moved back over here with our son Oliver who had done his first year in UK too. We opted for a french immersion program to give him a challenge for kindergarten. You will most likely have the option to put him into grade one if you speak to the school. Especially if he is born early in the year making him one of the older kids. The cut off is Dec here instead of Sept. 
Oliver is still ahead of his class in terms of reading, and thats after being here nearly two years in French.
I think I would have considered grade one if I'd have known, Oliver found kindergarten very boring.


----------

